# billing for ultrasound



## jptingh (Sep 10, 2008)

If my physicians who are presently company owned, go back out on their own again and want to continue to do ultrasounds (OB and GYN) in the office with their own purchased equipment, what is the correct way to bill for the ultrasounds?  The equipment would be the physicians, the sono tech would be paid but not as an employee of the practice and we would pay a radiologist to read the images.  I was thinking it would still be just the actual code for the ultrasound itself, like 76801 or 76830, without any modifiers appended.  General consensus?


----------



## njlott49 (Sep 13, 2008)

If your Doc is sending the reports to a radiologist to read, he/she will have to append a TC modifier.  The radiologist will append a .26.  We have certified US techs that read the US, write the report and the doctor discusses the findings with the tech.  Using this method you can bill the full amount as you are doing both portions in office (technical & professional).


----------

